# Vostok brass bezel.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I found an online "tutorial" showing how to remove the chrome plating with a dremel from a Vostok bezel, a bit extreme I thought, so here's the result of five minutes with some medium Scotchbrite.










It'll polish up nicely with a cape cod cloth now. :thumbsup:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if it's worth coating the bezel with the stuff they use on brass clocks - ie a thin rub on eg *Horolacq Brass Lacquer*??


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

odyseus10 said:


> I wonder if it's worth coating the bezel with the stuff they use on brass clocks - ie a thin rub on eg *Horolacq Brass Lacquer*??


 Might give it a try. I'm going to experiment with some "accelerators" I've concocted for other things I make from non ferrous metals, for effects. I use a satin lacquer to slow down further oxidisation, I'll give Horolacq a try. :thumbsup:



> :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Clear nail varnish also stops discolourastion.


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 31, 2017)

I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but I undertook this project and posted my process and results over in WUS if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Good job. You need some micro-mesh to polish it up now


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

WRENCH said:


> I found an online "tutorial" showing how to remove the chrome plating with a dremel from a Vostok bezel, a bit extreme I thought, so here's the result of five minutes with some medium Scotchbrite.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll polish up nicely with a cape cod cloth now. :thumbsup:


 Wrench, did you repainted the markers after scrotchbriting or did you manage to get the chrome off and leave the painted markers? Any shots of the polished end product ? Regards Jamie

:thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Littlelegs said:


> Wrench, did you repainted the markers after scrotchbriting or did you manage to get the chrome off and leave the painted markers? Any shots of the polished end product ? Regards Jamie
> 
> :thumbs_up:


 Still the original paint. I got it mirror polished with a Cape Cod cloth. I intend to put a lume dot in the round red marking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, I may give that a go at some point on my amphibia. I bet the contrast with a chrome case looks good. If you get chance I'd like to see a pic,of the finished look :clap:


----------

